# Mozart Piano Concerto No. 21 Mvt 2



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This is one of the most sublime pieces of music I have ever heard. Just gorgeous! It never gets old.


:tiphat:

I'm listening to Joshua Bell's violin arrangement now.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

You know what I can't stand, though, is Hummel's barely concealed ripoff of this movement for his Trumpet Concerto.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

vtpoet said:


> You know what I can't stand, though, is Hummel's barely concealed ripoff of this movement for his Trumpet Concerto.


I'm listening now, wow! You weren't kidding.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It's irritating, but I'd probably still listen to it in context of the rest of the work.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

If I were Mozart, I'd be quite angry though.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

vtpoet said:


> You know what I can't stand, though, is Hummel's barely concealed ripoff of this movement for his Trumpet Concerto.


Also listen to the way this starts:


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

A beautiful piece, though, for that level of sublime and delicacy, I like Beethoven 6-2 even moreso. Has a better emotion and purity to it, and I'd venture to say it's one of the best pieces ever written.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> If I were Mozart, I'd be quite angry though.


Probably no more angry than Michael Haydn was when he heard the start of Mozart's Requiem!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ethereality said:


> A beautiful piece, though, for that level of sublime and delicacy, I like Beethoven 6-2 even moreso. Has a better emotion and purity to it, and I'd venture to say it's one of the best pieces ever written.


Two great pieces, we don't _have_ to choose between them either!


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

hammeredklavier said:


> Also listen to the way this starts:


There was a bit of a tradition behind this. Handel reused whole themes from Telemann and Mozart borrowed from JC Bach. The difference is they spun gold from straw; and if it wasn't straw, then it was brass or silver at best, transmuted into gold. But what really gets under my skin is that Hummel manages to spin gold back into straw, or brass at best. :/


----------

